
The Jony Ive Principle - jaxondu
https://medium.com/swlh/the-jony-ive-principle-4e50641d41be
======
smt88
Using Apple software in the last few years, all I can think about is how
little care _didn 't_ go into it.

Also, that quote at the top about how Jony Ive wants to please JJ Abrams is
one of the douchiest things I've ever read. The average user isn't JJ Abrams,
and it also makes Abrams sound like some sort of all-judging God that decides
what is good or what isn't.

